# New species described



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

FYI
Zootaxa 2302: 48-60 (2 Dec. 2009) 6 plates; 18 references 

Another new species of Ranitomeya (Anura: Dendrobatidae) from Amazonian Colombia
EVAN TWOMEY & JASON L. BROWN (USA)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

any pics?....


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

The abstract: Zootaxa 2302; Crustacea; Amphibia

"We describe a new species of Ranitomeya (family Dendrobatidae) which we discovered on a recent expedition to the Río Apaporis region in southeastern Colombia. This species had previously been referred to as Dendrobates quinquevittatus sensu Silverstone, based on a single specimen collected in the 1950s from the mouth of Río Apaporis. We found additional specimens from two sites in this region; near the town of La Pedrera (Departamento Amazonas), and on the lower Apaporis (Departamento Vaupés). We also found several R. ventrimaculata, and the two species are likely sympatric throughout much of this region. Although the new species and R. ventrimaculata have similar life-history attributes (such as using similar bromeliads for tadpole deposition), the two species clearly differ in color pattern and advertisement call parameters. Ongoing molecular studies indicate that the new species is not closely related to the sympatric R. ventrimaculata, but rather is sister to an apparently undescribed species of Ranitomeya from the upper Brazilian Amazon."


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info Jeremy. 
Just have to pay the $10. for the pdf
It says the new species is called R. defleri. Looking forward to reading the description.
Maybe Ric Sanchez will pop in soon to fill us in.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I bet they'll post the pdf at dendrobates.org










Source: http://magical-creatures.blogspot.com/2009/12/ranitomeya-defleri.html


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

See if this works

http://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2009/2/zt02302p060.pdf


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

It wants you to authenticate.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Aurotaenia said:


> I bet they'll post the pdf at dendrobates.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks a lot like the Huallaga imis that Mark was selling


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Apparently it's closest genetic relative is an undescribed brazillian species.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great!!! can wait to see some more pics of other frogs, i am glad they are working in colombia, there are many more to come i bet.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd upload the account and pictures but thanks to Windows Vista, I can't install the ftp client on my new computer. Argh!

It's definitely not imitator group either, the call is more more similar to a ventri, but much slower.

-Evan

EDIT: Ok, now fixed. Here is the account url: http://www.dendrobates.org/defleri.html


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

PM me with your email if you want the pdf. Little bugger looks like a hybrid between a variabilis and a vanzo!


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Beautiful new species! Those Ranitomeya group frogs keep increasing almost every few years. I had a hunch that side of Colombia had a few new dart species hidden away. 
Now if only Evan and Jason could find a live specimen of Dendrobates Nubeculosus, then I would be a very happy man!


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

That is a gorgeous little frog. Thanks for posting info about it.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll take TEN!!!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like some type of lamasi/imitator hybrid


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, what a great looking frog! Thanks for posting.


----------



## toastmaster425 (Jan 10, 2010)

i was actually gonna say it looks like vanzo and retic, 
AWESOME frog nonetheless, put me on the waiting list


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> I'll take TEN!!!


LOL...Dammit Richard, just when I think I have you figured out...

I was going to say the same, but figured it might piss somebody off.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> I'll take TEN!!!


Haha. You need this.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

A new Allobates described today

Zootaxa 2337: 1–17 (18 Jan. 2010) 9 plates; 20 references Accepted: 13 Nov. 2009
A new species of Allobates (Anura: Aromobatidae) from Paleovárzea Forest in Amazonas, Brazil
ALBERTINA P. LIMA (Brazil), JANALEE P CALDWELL (USA), GRAZIELA BIAVATI (Brazil) & ANELISE MONTANARIN (Brazil)

Jeremy


----------

